# Session3_initialization_failed



## Frezl (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich hab ein Problem mit einem Windows-PC. Beim Boot-Vorgang kommt - während das Windows-Logo und der Ladebalken zu sehen sind - ein Bluescreen mit der Meldung "SESSION3_INITIALIZATION_FAILED"

Die eventuelle Ursache des Problems könnte sein, dass ich am Tag vor dem ersten Auftreten des Fehlers Daemon-Tools installiert hab. Am nächste morgen ist der PC aber noch einmal problemlos gestartet. Erst am Abend gings nichtmehr und seitdem kommt der Fehler immer 

Nach intensiver Suche im Internet habe ich rausgefunden, dass es
a) ein Hardwarefehler
b) das Fehlen der Datei smss.exe in C:/windows/system32
oder
c) alles andere sein könnte.

Einen echten Hardware-Fehler schließ ich mal aus. Sind evtl. die neuen Treiber von Daemon-Tools, die ja eine Hardware simulieren, daran schuld?

Ich habe versucht, bei b) weiterzukommen. Mit Knoppix konnte ich die fehlende Datei von einem anderen System rüberkopieren, allerdings nicht in system32! In alle anderen Verzeichnisse lässt sichs kopieren, nur in dieses nicht. Unter anderem Namen (z.B. smss2.exe) gehts aber doch. Umbenennen in smss.exe ist danach aber auch nicht möglich.

Mit der Wiederherstellungskonsole habe ich herausgefunden, dass in system32 schon eine smss.exe (die wurde im Knoppix nicht angezeigt) liegt und dazu die von mir reinkopierte smss2.exe

Ich habe versucht per "ren smss.exe smss3.exe" und "ren smss2.exe smss.exe" die Dateien auszutauschen. Ist alles nicht möglich. Die smss.exe scheint unantastbar zu sein, egal mit was ichs versuch 

Kennt jemand einen Trick, wie sichs doch umbenennen lässt, oder wie ich das Problem (von einer Neuinstallation abgesehen) einfacher lösen kann?

Grüße, Fred


----------

